# So I bought a helmet



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

the power of gooooooogle!

Ski/Snowboard Helmet Size & Fit Guide | evo


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

KIRKRIDER said:


> the power of gooooooogle!
> 
> Ski/Snowboard Helmet Size & Fit Guide | evo


Thanks for that, it was actually no help. I'm looking more for individual preference from experience. Did you even read my post?


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

#1 Good Choice in getting yourself a helmet

#2 Helmets are like boots, you need to try a few on to know what you like.
I had to try 10 helmets to find one that fit me, I have a smaller head, and fit just between medium and small, depending on the helmet. you should try to find one that adjusts where your head circumference is somewhere near middle of the range.

For me the Smith helmet fit well. I wound up with the smith vantage, I was lucky and got a deal of a lifetime from store as it was only one that fit and it was theer display model. I like the helmet snug, but not strangling tight. Without beanie as I like to be able to open and close vents on helmet depending on the temperature.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

I always liked a helmet that had some play, but it is not good, since MIPS came out, this has helped the situation a lot as it keeps the helmet where it needs to be, i don't use a beenie, i use a balaclava, a thin one much like what thermal underwear is made from, i never get a cold head even in temps -20 and lower i have no issues...

What helmet did you get, some have the lining that comes out so you can wear a beenie, others have fit pads to make the fit better etc, i always recommend Sweet Helmets, but they are not cheap, and not so easy to get either... But they are, in my opinion one of the best on the market...!


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

ridinbend said:


> Thanks for that, it was actually no help. I'm looking more for individual preference from experience. Did you even read my post?


you got a point. I did now and you answered it yourself ;-)

"Not quite sure what my next step should be except try them on. "

I use a very thin under- helmet beanie 
Marmot Lightweight Helmet Beanie | Backcountry.com

like that one, but you do want to go to a shop and try different brands of helmets and how they fit with your goggles mostly.


----------



## mhaas (Nov 25, 2007)

Welcome to the dark side. My gf guilted me into getting one last year. I kinda like wearing it though, tbh. I still stand by my original stance that it's my head and I'll do what I want with it so leave me alone. Helmet pushers can still suck it as far as I'm concerned. Any way, it will pack out a little and fit your head better in time.


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

I generally just have a thin polypropylene beanie on under my helmet & am never cold. I'd return the md/lg & get their lg/xl. That should adjust small enough that it fits both comfortably & properly. 

Be vain & comfortable. What's the point of a helmet that doesn't fit well & looks goofy? You're more prone to leaving it at home/in the car that way. And then you've just spent money for nothing.


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

I use one. A Giro Combyne. It has fantastic airflow. I wear nothing more than a punishing ballerclava which is really thin. The helmet is unnoticeable as far as weight goes.

POCs don't fit me well so I can't comment on the helmet you bought


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Nobody wears a helmet with a beanie. Well not nobody, but anybody who understands how they work don't. Helmets are specifically designed to not wear a beanie with. Covered venting, etc. are all designed to avoid beanie with helmet wear. In fact most good snowboard helmets are warmer than beanies.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

take a look at smith, it seems you fall right in the middle of their medium size



Smith Helmet Size Chart | evo


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

lab49232 said:


> Nobody wears a helmet with a beanie. Well not nobody, but anybody who understands how they work don't. Helmets are specifically designed to not wear a beanie with. Covered venting, etc. are all designed to avoid beanie with helmet wear. In fact most good snowboard helmets are warmer than beanies.


That's funny, literally everyone I ride with that wears a helmet wears a beanie and goggles under it...







basically you're wrong.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

cav0011 said:


> I use one. A Giro Combyne. It has fantastic airflow. I wear nothing more than a punishing ballerclava which is really thin. The helmet is unnoticeable as far as weight goes.
> 
> POCs don't fit me well so I can't comment on the helmet you bought


I wear a Giro helmet too, so dunno about the POC's either. But what I can tell you is that helmets are supposed to fit snug. Not hurting you tight, but snug! Also you shouldn't wear a beanie under it. It actually diminishes the protection the helmet provides. 

Wearing a very thin, polypro or similar balaclava or something is ok. But a thicker fleece beanie or knitted toques shouldn't be worn underneath. Personally, I only wear a bandanna under mine, and it's solely for purposes of sweat management. Never had a problem with my head being cold! 

If the helmet covers your ears, you should be fine. I wore mine in -19° temps last season, and that was before factoring in the 30mph windchill!! That day, my head and ears were about the _only_ thing on me that wasn't cold!!!! :shrug:


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

Punishing was supposed to say phunkshun


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

chomps1211 said:


> Also you shouldn't wear a beanie under it. It actually diminishes the protection the helmet provides.


No it doesn't.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Nivek said:


> That's funny, literally everyone I ride with that wears a helmet wears a beanie and goggles under it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Basically the people you ride with don't know how helmets are designed then, or are wearing bike helmets...:shrug:

Snowboard helmets have liners to acts as a beanie. Bern multi season helmets come with a vent cover to close vents in cold conditions, Smith Snow helmets come with venting to only let hot air out, not cool air in. I can assure you I know people who work for literally every major snow helmet company. None of them are designed to wear a beanie with. You can, don't get me wrong. They're just designed to not have to. If that's not enough for you think about audio helmets. Do you want speakers pumping through a beanie or straight in to your ears?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

lab49232 said:


> Basically the people you ride with don't know how helmets are designed then.


Well one of them is the Smith rep... Oh and I very well understand how helmets work, it's the reason I will be wearing either a Giro Combyn this year or a Bern Hard Hat. Cause hard shell EPS is a load of shit.



lab49232 said:


> You can, don't get me wrong. They're just designed to not *have* to.


There it is. There is a difference between you're not supposed to, and you don't have to. And most of us pull all the lining out so it's EPS on beanie effectively making the beanie the lining.

And Protec specifically designed a helmet with beanie and goggles in mind. They have a channel on the back side in the EPS to accommodate a goggle strap.


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

I think the Combyne is amazing. I had several huge spills in it and am totally fine. Multi impact ftw


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Nivek said:


> Well one of them is the Smith rep... Oh and I very well understand how helmets work, it's the reason I will be wearing either a Giro Combyn this year or a Bern Hard Hat. Cause hard shell EPS is a load of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you're pulling the lining out why the heck are you buying a snow helmet? Buy the summer helmet and save the money:dropjaw:. If you weren't a regular that would be the biggest troll comment ever. If you're turning your snow helmet in to a skate or bike helmet you have no say in this...

As for EPS being a joke, ya there's a huge debate in the helmet industry between hard hat, eps, etc. None of them help or prevent concussions, EPS is the only one available for legal ratings so it's the most trusted but they are a one hit and done helmet. I love hard hats personally but most helmets are eps.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Nivek said:


> No it doesn't.


Everything I have heard and read says otherwise. Do you have a source for your information? I would be very interested in reading it.

I ride MC's, MTB's, I've worn helmets for rock climbing and I wore an old fashioned WWII era type metal helmet while in I was in the service. (I was in before Kevlar!)  Not a one of these helmets was designed to be worn with anything underneath _except maybe_, the 40 year old military helmet! (…and even that one was only using a thin skull cap type thing for winter, mountain warfare training!) :shrug:

I'm not dissing you Nivek! I'm just curious to know where you are getting your information. I honestly have no desire to be passing on bogus info if I am in fact wrong about this! 

I just don't believe I am! Not without evidence to the contrary! :shrug:


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Skate helmets have built in foam and liners usually too... and I think every body I know gets free shit ir pays like $30 a piece for like a Maze. So it's not really a thing we worry about.

I dont have anything written, but I did already provide a link to the Protec. All that info is from every helmet rep I work with. Every one of em. And if you think about it, how many helmets offer differing thickness of inner liners/foam. How is that different from running a beanie?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I like the snug fit, nothing under the helmet, no pressure points.... I have a huge head, 63-65 cm, I use a smith helmet. I love how cool my head stays with vents open and how warm it can be with vents closed. 

I like my goggles over the helmet, not under. I wear black helmets only, since my head is so fucking big...


----------



## siegeA (Sep 29, 2014)

I've also heard that beanies reduce the effectiveness of helmets, which is why I never tried to wear one underneath mine. Also, because I have a fat head and small helmet and a beanie won't fit under there. 

Its about time for a new helmet anyway, so I've dug around a bit for info, and I though this site was informative and explained things very thoroughly. I mean, there's like math and science words in the article, so it must be correct.

"The only thing that protects you from concussion is to increase the time your head takes to decelerate. This is usually accomplished by the crushing of foam inside the helmet, or sometimes by a suspension system releasing or stretching. (Recent science is also indicating that twisting forces may contribute to concussion, as of 2013 some helmet makers are attempting to address this.)"

Based on this quote, it seems like a beanie would be more likely to help, albeit very minimally if at all. 

https://www.wildsnow.com/4713/ski-helmets-backcountry/


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Nivek said:


> Skate helmets have built in foam and liners usually too... and I think every body I know gets free shit ir pays like $30 a piece for like a Maze. So it's not really a thing we worry about.
> 
> I dont have anything written, but I did already provide a link to the Protec. All that info is from every helmet rep I work with. Every one of em. And if you think about it, how many helmets offer differing thickness of inner liners/foam. How is that different from running a beanie?


What are you considering a liner? Skate helmets do not have winter liners. The snowboarding helmets do, including the Maze. Ear pads, blocked or no vents in snow helmets are completely different from snow helmets. Not sure in what capacity you *apparently* work with these but there is a distinct difference. As for the beanie making a difference, that's debatable and I doubt there is any research in it. 

That being said for concussions, which I have a lot of knowledge dealing with, I will say this. I doubt it makes much if any difference but if it they did do anything I would imagine a beanie would actually allow a small bit of head movement/rotational roll inside the helmet which would theoretically actually slightly negate a small amount of impact being directed to movement of the brain inside the skull *possibly* minimally reducing brain impact on the skull. But again I can't imagine its remotely significant or large enough to be scientifically proven. I know I'm not offering myself up as a test subject on that...


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

That pretty much end this conversation, but wear a helmet, blunt force trauma to the skull is way worse than a concussion, but if you hit your head, helmet or not, if you can stand up and walk away be thankful. Tons of people have not been so lucky. Schumacher and a ton of others go to show that helmets while helpful are by no means a reason to be more risky with your activities.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Argo said:


> I like the snug fit, nothing under the helmet, no pressure points.... I have a huge head, 63-65 cm, I use a smith helmet. I love how cool my head stays with vents open and how warm it can be with vents closed.
> 
> I like my goggles over the helmet, not under. I wear black helmets only, since my head is so fucking big...


Yea I feel ya, I have a 62cm brain bucket. 

Some points:

-cracked my last 2 helmets in teh back scorpioning on hardback basically trying to butter and pull of weird shifty 180s and stuff, stupid, but oww. The last one was a Bern Hard Hat which I like the concept of alot, but the brim pushed down on my goggles and just never fit right.

-just grabbed a Smith Variance and it has a bit of a brim but fits all my goggles easily. Honestly I don't love the look of it, has a skier look, I like the minimal smooth look of the skate inspired styles much more

-boa was huge, I like how this fits.

-venting is a big deal running hot as fuck


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

I wear a helmet liner under my helmet, because after a season of sweating into the helmet, it gets somewhat funky in there. The liner can just go in the wash every time, and as long as i make sure to remember to take it off with the helmet, i dont get laughed at for looking like a swimming competitor.

For steez though, big thick beanie, then goggles, then helmet perched on the top/back of your head nice and high... Seems to be working for most of the more hardcore guys you see on Japanese slopes


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

tokyo_dom said:


> I wear a helmet liner under my helmet, because after a season of sweating into the helmet, it gets somewhat funky in there. The liner can just go in the wash every time, and as long as i make sure to remember to take it off with the helmet, i dont get laughed at for looking like a swimming competitor.
> 
> For steez though, big thick beanie, then goggles, then helmet perched on the top/back of your head nice and high... Seems to be working for most of the more hardcore guys you see on Japanese slopes


Agree. Best look is to take the liner out and rock a beanie underneath, but I've found that helmet liners are actually really comfortable. Allows for venting and doesn't get itchy like a beanie can when you start sweating. 

Either way if the one you got fits snug without the liner then get the next size up and you can decide for yourself how you want to wear it.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

tokyo_dom said:


> ….For steez though, big thick beanie, then goggles, then helmet perched on the top/back of your head nice and high... Seems to be working for most of the more hardcore guys you see on Japanese slopes


…For maximum steez tho, don't you also need to leave at least a 2-3 inch gap between the top of your goggle frame and brim of your helmet? 

Now that's some seriously "Core" steez!!! :bowdown:


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> …For maximum steez tho, don't you also need to leave at least a 2-3 inch gap between the top of your goggle frame and brim of your helmet?
> 
> Now that's some seriously "Core" steez!!! :bowdown:


Gaper gap.....


----------



## mosf88 (Mar 1, 2013)

ridinbend said:


> I didn't wan to, and still am not excited but here i am. I run hot and sweat a lot, especially on pow days once I'm in the trees. With that said my head measured at 57. So I bought a md/lg POC receptor bug adjustable. Arrived today and at its largest possible size, it's pretty snug on my head, without a beanie. I took the padding out completely on the front and now it's snug but without pressure.
> 
> Do most people wear beanies with their helmets?
> 
> ...


I have a Red Trace and I like it a lot. I tried on several this was most comfortable for me. On really cold days I wear a thin liner under it, I have a couple left over from go kart racing. That is all I need for my head to be warm. If its too cold for my helmet then its too cold to be out. Mine came with removable ear covers. I highly recommend those, you'll want to remove them for spring riding. 

I was hard core about no helmets ever until my son and I started taking park lessons. You get used to them quicker than you'd think. And unlike a skateboard when you're going down there is no way to bail off your deck. 

This past season at Breck I had a close call, I flipped and bonked my head. I just got up and shook it off but without the helmet that could have been a serious injury. Some people from my club were there but I didn't know them well and we were split up at the time; nobody would have realized if I was taken to a hospital. With two teens and a desk job its just not worth the risk of losing my ability to work.... let alone live.


----------



## rambob (Mar 5, 2011)

I've been wearing helmets for riding since 97. Started wearing one after a major backcountry fall left me with 3 concussions and 65 staples in my head (ouch) > Promised my wife I wouldnt ride without one....and I dont. I think I've had about 5 or 6 since then.
Anyway, fitting a helmet is the same as buying a hat. It shouldnt feel tight at the get-go: if it does its too small, wont work. Remember helmets dont 'break in' they aint gonna get any bigger. On the other side of the coin if you have them strapped on and you throw your head forward they shouldn't fall down over your eyebrows (with your gogs off). From a protection standpoint they are supposed to fit as low as you can get them on your forhead with your goggles not squishing your nose. When you see those peeps that have them way back on their head ther're at best gonna get a 'ice cream headache' and worse at risk maybe a serious head or neck injury. 
ALL THE HELMETS that I've had will keep me warm without wearing any beanie or balaclava type liner skull cap down to about 5 deg with some windI always try them on with my thin windstopper balaclava thing just in case I want to wear it when I'm gonna buy a new one.  Sometimes I wear my helmet with the balaclava thing for the first few runs on real cold pow daysbut I then take it off. I sometimes put my jacket hood over helmet when I'm riding up the chair in real windy conditions (I ride at Bachelor too). I'm not a real cold person.
I'd never buy a helmet without a good adjustable venting system. The Boa type systems like Smiths are really nice. I currenty use a Giro but am buying a Smith this year me thinks. I tried on some POCs last year and I thought they fit small for what they were labeled at.


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

anon is another brand that has milled out the foam in the back of the helmet for you goggle straps so you can wear a beanie and goggles underneath the helmet.


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Seems to be a popular look with the park guys that wear helmets here, some leaving enough room to put their goggles up on their foreheads without having to remove the helmet. For some reason i imagine falling backwards onto that would do more harm than not having a hemet.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I would literally die of cooked brains if I wore a beanie under a helmet. I would be dead and you could come by and eat my brains because they would be fully cooked.

So much for being steezy i guess.


----------



## Fewdfreak (May 13, 2013)

I rock a beanie under a skate helmet and usually gogs over the top of the helmet and sometimes a neckwarmer or pull up the hood. Giro gogs good for this but Smiths had a smaller face I think and like smushed my nose bridge into my face so had to go under... Helmet plus beanie way warmer than beanie alone so if you run hot it might bother. 

Never wore a helmet in over ten years till last year and started just bc I was getting older and got bills to pay now and don't wanna be a vegetable. No close calls before but did hit the ground with a helmet last year that made me see Tweety bird for a minute so I mighta got *more* reckless with a helmet I dunno...


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

I wear a size 8 fitted cap. After a full day, my friends usually gather around my helmet and enjoy the warm steam that rises from it. No beanie needed, and no space for it either. 

My user name was a nickname given to me by some friends... I used to have a long beard. My friends are dicks.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Tatanka Head said:


> I wear a size 8 fitted cap. After a full day, my friends usually gather around my helmet and enjoy the warm steam that rises from it. No beanie needed, and no space for it either.
> 
> My user name was a nickname given to me by some friends... I used to have a long beard. My friends are dicks.


Exactly. Sorry Nivek, I hate calling out veteran members but that was some grade a BS.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> I would literally die of cooked brains if I wore a beanie under a helmet. I would be dead and you could come by and eat my brains because they would be fully cooked.
> 
> So much for being steezy i guess.


That's what I'm afraid of, I usually switch out beanies on warmer days. I do have some thin skully caps I use when I'm splitting and it's cold. I just know when it's single digits and blowing 40 it's a cold lift ride. Then you drop into the goods out of the wind and things get warm really quick. 


Thanks for all the feedback, it was very helpful.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

I'm between sizes of womens helmets. Small is very snug, ok for some minutes but wearing it longer, it becomes too snug and I'll get headache thus I usually get the bigger size and I only buy size adjustable ones. The head isn't exactly the same size all the time so this gives the opportunity to have it snug but not pressuring all the time and to adjust if wearing a beanie.

Important is also that the goggles fit well with the rim of the helmet but there's kind of a trade off. If they fit too good together, there's too little airflow in the goggle and they'll fog up. If there's a gap, this tiny gap can freeze my brain on very cold days. Thus I'm wearing a beanie to stop direct windchill on cold days. A very thin one is enough. On normal days, I don't wear a beanie, helmet is warm and cosy, opened air vents allow to cool off.

Can't wear it for hiking tho. Run way too hot.


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

I've never ridden without a helmet, where I learnt it was mandatory to wear one on lessons and I couldn't stand the smell of the hire helmets so I went out and bought one straight after my first lesson. It took me a while to find one that fit comfortably without any pressure points have been wearing quiksilver helmets for the last few seasons and can't fault them, really lightweight, good ventilation and I like the adjustability so you can get it fitting just right. Never bothered wearing a beanie under one just use the winter lining but I'm sure a smith helmet I bought a few years back to try said it was beanie compatible, you just had to remove the liner.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

ridinbend said:


> That's what I'm afraid of, I usually switch out beanies on warmer days. I do have some thin skully caps I use when I'm splitting and it's cold. I just know when it's single digits and blowing 40 it's a cold lift ride. Then you drop into the goods out of the wind and things get warm really quick.
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the feedback, it was very helpful.


I meant to mention that I do like to wear a merino buff, just a basic thin one, as a balaclava or even just on my head trailing down my neck, it is a great heat and stank regulator, as well as uv protection.

@u internet warriors getting all over nivek are just showing your true colors around people who actually spend a lot of time on snow. While I agree with the anti-beanie preference, not only is your attitude wrong, but many helmets across brands are actually designed FOR the preference of removing the liner and using a beanie instead, so now you are not only being wrong, but your wrong about being wrong. Hmmm sucks to suck rings a bell.


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

I guess I should clarify, too. I do sport a balaclava. Always. My helmet may keep my head warm, but the balaclava keeps my face toasty and stops any drafts down my neck hole. 

I missed the Nivek hate. I'm jealous of the small heads. And there have been times where I wish I could sport a beanie underneath. Why hate on someone for being warm? I just happen to be a beast who typically runs hot.


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Never once felt cold with a helmet (and no beanie). Think about how good EPS is as a temperature insulator. Unless your helmet looks like a race bike helmet, the air isnt going to go howling in the vents at any great volume. 

Only time the vents have caused me any issues is when i have literally gone ass over tit, and managed to block one of the vents with snow. Which then melts down onto your head ... That sucked.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

tokyo_dom said:


> Never once felt cold with a helmet (and no beanie). Think about how good EPS is as a temperature insulator. Unless your helmet looks like a race bike helmet, the air isnt going to go howling in the vents at any great volume.
> 
> Only time the vents have caused me any issues is when i have literally gone ass over tit, and managed to block one of the vents with snow. Which then melts down onto your head ... That sucked.


I think my concern about cold was more about the drafts on the neck and up into the helmet. Either way it sounds like a balaclava is a pretty well used piece under the helmet.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

ridinbend said:


> I think my concern about cold was more about the drafts on the neck and up into the helmet. Either way it sounds like a balaclava is a pretty well used piece under the helmet.


Get one with flat seams or better, no seams along the front. They'll hurt under a snug helmet


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

my buff has no seams

merino hooray


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

You probably won't need a beanie under your helmet, to make a long story short. Helmets are much better insulated than a beanie. I would just make sure you can remove the ear muffs for warmer days. Find a beanie sock for those extra cold days. I maybe break mine out two-three days a season. Granted I am generally hiking for my turns, so I am already running warm. Still, even in the resort bound days, I rarely broke out the beanie to put under the helmet. Bend area is definitely warmer overall than Colorado area spots. I wouldn't get too worried over it.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

I have been riding without a helmet since 1988, but this past season decided to give it a try on certain days. I did not buy a snow specific helmet, but instead just used a mountaineering helmet I already had instead. This probably wasn't the best solution, but I wanted to save $$. 

I wore a beannie underneath most times and wore it without it when it was really warm out. The mountaineering helmet is not insulated at all and I don't know how well it would protect me in a crash- it's a lot lighter than a snow sports helmet, so probably not as well? 

I waited till end of season last year to find a real snowboarding helmet for sale, but the selection sucked. I guess I will have to pay full price this fall for one that does fit. My wife would love it if I wore a helmet. She has one and usually wears a balaclava with it, but no hat. The balaclava is very thin in the region of the top of the head, so the bulk really isn't there.

I would never want to wear goggle under the helmet, the strap would have to go outside.


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

Ummm, I'm gonna have to say that a mountaineering helmet, though better than nothing, is not going to provide much protection at all. If it is anything like the helmets I've used, then it might help you if a branch falls on your head. They have very, very limited side, rear, and front impact protection.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

This plus mountaineering helmet and your good to go.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

^ That's awesome...




Tatanka Head said:


> Ummm, I'm gonna have to say that a mountaineering helmet, though better than nothing, is not going to provide much protection at all. If it is anything like the helmets I've used, then it might help you if a branch falls on your head. They have very, very limited side, rear, and front impact protection.


Yeah, that's pretty much what I figured... 
I knew it was going to be better than my hat, but no where near as good as a snow helmet. Fortunately, I never crashed in a way where the helmet had to do it's job.
I am looking at getting a "real" helmet for this season.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> …[email protected] internet warriors getting all over nivek are just showing your true colors around people who actually spend a lot of time on snow. While I agree with the anti-beanie preference, not only is your attitude wrong, but many helmets across brands are actually designed FOR the preference of removing the liner and using a beanie instead, so now you are not only being wrong, but your wrong about being wrong. Hmmm sucks to suck rings a bell.


??? Not sure I know what "Nivek Hate" you're referring too,.. hopefully not my interaction with him? I was serious about wanting to know if I was wrong about this issue. I do not want to keep repeating bullshit,.. old wive's tale information like the morons who come on here and tell some newb to "Get a board that come up between their chin and nose!!!"


Now I will say at this point,.. I _am_ a little confused. Some of these helmet features that ppl are talking about? It occurs to me,.. We may be having a disagreement over misunderstood definitions and terms rather than an actual difference of opinion concerning safety facts!! 

When I refer to a *beanie*,.. I'm talking about those really thick, knitted type pullover caps. Not the newer (or newer to an old fart anyway), High tech, thin fleece or PolyPro fabrics they make pullover caps from today. I'm not talking about tight fitting skull caps, or the thin full head pullover 'Clava type thingy's!

Also, I have only ever ridden with a Giro helmet. I've tried on a few other brands since but haven't found one that I liked the fit. I believe mine is the M10- MX10 or something. (Bought it in Feb. 2011) It has an adjustable framework inside the lid, with a dial at the back for customizing the fit. When You guys start talking,.. "Liners, removable foam etc?" I'm not exactly sure what types of helmet features, safety systems you are referring to. I can't recall see a helmet with a "Liner" to remove. 

I could probably remove the adjustable frame from inside my helmet, but I believe that would ruin it. I don't have anything else inside to remove short of tearing out material glued into the shell!

I have read and watched all the various "helmet nazi,.." Should you all wear one, or shouldn't you? type debates here often since joining. But until *this* thread? Until now every thread I've read, everyone seemed in agreement,.. that thick beanies or tooks worn under helmet=BAD NEWS!! :shrug: 

So if we aren't talking about exactly the same things, there's probably no argument. As for my part? There's certainly no "hate!" towards Nivek!! I wan't to have _accurate_ information to pass along. If I'm wrong, I've got no problem admitting it. (….It's only that sometimes, I require a shitload of convincing before I'm willing to admit it!)  LOL!

I'll save my _hate_ for spammers, trolls and those "Nose Chin" guys!!!


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

This was my Giro Montagne, and this is why helmets.










2 days in the hospital with concussion, almost got airlifted. Doc says I likely wouldn't have survived without it.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*not to beat a dead horse, captain wall smiley wall text *



chomps1211 said:


> ??? Not sure I know what "Nivek Hate" you're referring too,.. hopefully not my interaction with him? I was serious about wanting to know if I was wrong about this issue. I do not want to keep repeating bullshit,.. old wive's tale information like the morons who come on here and tell some newb to "Get a board that come up between their chin and nose!!!"
> 
> 
> Now I will say at this point,.. I _am_ a little confused. Some of these helmet features that ppl are talking about? It occurs to me,.. We may be having a disagreement over misunderstood definitions and terms rather than an actual difference of opinion concerning safety facts!!
> ...


well like I said, I agree with the preference, and helmets did not use to be designed this way, but things are changing, alot, fast. Also I never said hate, but there was some strong opinions other than yours aimed at dude with what we will just call a lack of due respect that I'm not afraid to call out. Its not really a big deal but being douchey about something that isn't important is still douchey (misinformed caustic douchebaggery is for the town to point and laugh). I've made mistakes on the internet before.



Deacon said:


> This was my Giro Montagne, and this is why helmets.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


last 2 helmets look like this, hmm..........



snowklinger said:


> @u internet warriors getting all over nivek are just showing your true colors around people who actually spend a lot of time on snow. While I agree with the anti-beanie preference, not only is your attitude wrong, but many helmets across brands are actually designed FOR the preference of removing the liner and using a beanie instead, so now you are not only being wrong, but your wrong about being wrong. Hmmm sucks to suck rings a bell.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Also to clarify since the warmth thing is getting thrown around a lot, thats not really why we do it. Goggles on top of helmet are generally pretty uncomfotable for what I wear. And goggle strap on hair also sucks. So, beanie gets warn.

And dude asking verbage particulars, beanie is like a basic 'ol Neff beanie. Nothing techy or special. And liners we just mean any of the built in padding in the EPS helmets so it becomes beanie on EPS. Fit systems usually stay as even with goggles and helmet under those fit systems still help.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

I been trying to find a helmet because I have slammed my head on ice a couple of times and it really hurts. However my head has this weird shape and I find most helmets have pressure points and would drive me nuts after 30 minutes.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

speedjason said:


> I been trying to find a helmet because I have slammed my head on ice a couple of times and it really hurts. However my head has this weird shape and I find most helmets have pressure points and would drive me nuts after 30 minutes.


Giro Combyn. Potection comes frm dual density special memory foam. Which also means it will conform the most out of any fit.


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

I used to hate helmets. That's until I tumbled don't a 50° slope, hit six trees, two of them with the back of my head. Miraculously came out of it ok except for a sore back and roadrash on my face. Well... more like "tree bark rash". By the way, never try demo boards with badly setup bindings for your foot size on steeps. But that's another story...

I was shopping for a helmet as soon as I was able to get around. I tried a whole bunch of them. Not a single one with EPS foam worked for me. Weird pressure points with all of them. Bern Baker Hard Hat was the best fitting, most comfortable one for me. And did not look too weird either for my taste. 

Turns out I should have switched to this way before I did. With the addition of the obvious safety function, it is more comfortable, warm, and practical then any style of beanie/hat. Using it with nothing under it.

And now I just have to get my head down to plow through branches.


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

The shell of the Combyne also flexes so it adjusts to your head shape


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Nivek said:


> Giro Combyn. Potection comes frm dual density special memory foam. Which also means it will conform the most out of any fit.


I am gonna give this helmet a try.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

I looked the the Giro..

thoughts on this?

Smith ASPECT: Smith Optics US Site


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Nivek said:


> Giro Combyn. Potection comes frm dual density special memory foam. Which also means it will conform the most out of any fit.


Ok,.. did a little research on that Giro helmet and yes! It would appear we have been talking about completely different helmet fit tech. I haven't really looked into, or kept up with any of that because, I already have a helmet I like! :shrug: The Nitrile foam is interesting. Not sure how well it will fit me & my odd shaped noggin, but I'm intrigued! It looks pretty damned cool. 

I am however a little concerned that from the information I could get, it only seems to conform to European safety/impact standards. Most other Hard shell helmets seem to conform to both US & EU. My reading has not been too detailed diggin into this tech, but so far, I haven't found anything that talks definitively about the true level of impact protection for these soft shell systems. But then again, lets face it,…

...Hit hard enough and *any* helmet becomes nothing more than a container for the EMT's to find, collect & carry the head in!! :skateboarding1: :shithappens:


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

I have actually done some research into helmets and the fact that it doesn't met the safety standards isn't really a concern. They haven't changed the standards for a long time. Also, a group of the top neuroscientists met last year and said helmets and mouth guards do not prevent concussions. Really what you are doing is preventing skull fractures so as long as there is a hard shell you are good to go. Anything else is gravy.

For a helmet to slow your head down at a rate that would stop a concussion your helmet would be like a nasa helmet and be smart enough to know how much resistance to inject in the foam. Most helmets are made to protect you the most common speed not at any speed.

Mips does look interesting.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Here is what I decided on


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

go with a football helmet. buy an oakley visor for it and you won't even need goggles.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

ridinbend said:


> Never had a head injury, never felt like I was close and not really thrilled about wearing the helmet but I got so much shit from friends last year for not wearing one.


wait, you got peer pressured into doing something safe? that's not how it's supposed to work.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

SkullAndXbones said:


> wait, you got peer pressured into doing something safe? that's not how it's supposed to work.


:rofl3: OMG, _that's_ hilarious! That's not how my misspent youth went ether! Nobody _ever_ pressured me into _NOT_ cutting class to get high!!! (…sometimes wish they had!)  :laugh:


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

SkullAndXbones said:


> go with a football helmet. buy an oakley visor for it and you won't even need goggles.


Funny you say that as Giro is now a partner with Riddel. And the construction techniques in the NFL helmets are the reason for the Combyn.

Mips is definitely something to watch, but right now it isn't really doing all that much at higher speeds. But rotational damage is the next thing to fix. Helmets testing and safety certs are hilariously outdated and meaningless. As far as the Combyn not being US certified, I don't know. And it really has no bearing on whether or not the helmet is safe in the real world. The test is nothing close to a demonstration of what kind of impacts you are likely to take on the mountain and the test also happens to be universal for bikes, snow, motor, etc. I don't know what needs to happen to force the Gov to re-assess the ASTM for helmets, but that is the fastest way to fix the issues we're having. Luckily the NFL is having large issues and will likely be the catalyst to new testing procedures and further research into multiple low impact hits.

A quick note on the impact material in the Combyn, our rep used the term "uncompromisable" multiple times. They can run a single helmet through the test 40 times over with no signs of diminished effectiveness.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I was shopping helmets this week and really liked the look of both Giro helmets offering that new foam. Unfortunately these helmets were significantly heavier than everything else on the rack. I'm not a bitch about weight on most of my gear but the significant weight difference seemed annoying.

I'm pretty interested in protecting my dome right now though, may have to go back and try them on again before opening day.

Happy with my Smith Variance but it looks like a skiers lid.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

snowklinger said:


> I was shopping helmets this week and really liked the look of both Giro helmets offering that new foam. Unfortunately these helmets were significantly heavier than everything else on the rack. I'm not a bitch about weight on most of my gear but the significant weight difference seemed annoying.
> 
> I'm pretty interested in protecting my dome right now though, may have to go back and try them on again before opening day.
> 
> Happy with my Smith Variance but it looks like a skiers lid.


That's the biggest downfall at the moment, weight. But you'll get used to it over time.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

snowklinger said:


> ....
> 
> Happy with my Smith Variance but it looks like a skiers lid.


is there really any difference?


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

Do people find the Combyne heavy? I thought it was really light


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm a manly man.......so no, it's not heavy. I used a Combyn all last year and couldn't be happier. Got tired of buying a helmet every year.....one good smack and the foam cracks and done. No ear pieces, beanie and googles on top.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Sounds like the new bucket is the right fit if it's snug without pressure points!!!!!

Wearin a beanie inside will change the dynamics of it when it's put to the "test"!!!!!

And as for warmth, the foam that the helmet is made of is a great insulator!!!!!

It'll be odd to wear at first, then as you get used to it you'll feel starkers if ya ride without it!!!!!


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

deagol said:


> is there really any difference?


yea, I'm talking about looks. I like the way the Pro-tec or Bern styles look, reminiscent of classic skate helms.

The smooth, rounded, minimalist look. These top end smith helms look like they belong on an alien on a 10 speed by comparison and I don't like it.

The 2 new Giros look good.


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> The smooth, rounded, minimalist look. These top end smith helms look like they belong on an alien on a 10 speed by comparison and I don't like it.


That's why I prefer the Smith Holt from their offerings. 


Well, that and randomly pumping my fists above my head declaring "SMITH HOLT!"


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> yea, I'm talking about looks. I like the way the Pro-tec or Bern styles look, reminiscent of classic skate helms.
> 
> The smooth, rounded, minimalist look. These top end smith helms look like they belong on an alien on a 10 speed by comparison and I don't like it.
> 
> The 2 new Giros look good.


Also what I meant by steezy was a skate inspired look with good venting.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

OK, makes sense. personal taste and all.

I noticed both Giro & Smith also make bike helmets. I actually go the other way, though.. don't like the skate helmet look (or the old military look). Still undecided about what to get, but will try them in person before making a decision.


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

If I were replacing my Holt I'd probably buy that Poc, or a new Giro.


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

Nivek said:


> Well one of them is the Smith rep... Oh and I very well understand how helmets work, it's the reason I will be wearing either a Giro Combyn this year or a *Bern Hard Hat. Cause hard shell EPS is a load of shit.*


Could you please elaborate on this Nivek, why you think EPS is BS and the Bern hard hats are better?


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

OU812 said:


> Could you please elaborate on this Nivek, why you think EPS is BS and the Bern hard hats are better?


I think hard shell is good if say on a motorcycle or race helmet because if accidents do happen, it will do the job ONCE, and very well.
However, things like snowboarding or any low speed sports, a easy to break helmet might be financially impossible and might stop people from wearing one.


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

speedjason said:


> I think hard shell is good if say on a motorcycle or race helmet because if accidents do happen, it will do the job ONCE, and very well.
> However, things like snowboarding or any low speed sports, a easy to break helmet might be financially impossible and might stop people from wearing one.


Not sure I'd consider snowboarding a low speed sport, however I get your point. I bought a Bern helmet for last season, mostly cause a good friend of mine really pushed me towards getting one (getting a helmet that is, picked Bern cause I liked the design and fit nice). I'm not sure regarding the whole EPS thing either, just seem too hard to really protect you but what do I know.

I wear a beanie underneath and goggle strap on the inside as well. I wear a helmet mostly to protect myself from the other idiots on the hill.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

speedjason said:


> I think hard shell is good if say on a motorcycle or race helmet because if accidents do happen, it will do the job ONCE, and very well.
> However, things like snowboarding or any *low speed sports*, a easy to break helmet might be financially impossible and might stop people from wearing one.





OU812 said:


> Not sure I'd consider snowboarding a low speed sport...


This. I bought my helmet after clocking around 50 mph. (no need to argue validity of gps accuracy)
I know I was going faster than I do in my car during my commute to work.


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

Not saying I don't believe you but those phone GPS apps aren't totally accurate. At 50mph on a board you're hauling some serious ass!


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

speedjason said:


> I think hard shell is good if say on a motorcycle or race helmet because if accidents do happen, it will do the job ONCE, and very well.
> However, things like snowboarding or any low speed sports, a easy to break helmet might be financially impossible and might stop people from wearing one.


Curious to hear what you consider low and what high speed


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

neni said:


> Curious to hear what you consider low and what high speed


ok, maybe not low or high speed. more like how accidents happen I guess. I think accidents on the road will be more subject to direct impact against a solid object like a car, or a truck. where on snow its more like the ground more sliding.
I wouldn't doubt the impact in some cases are similar in terms of deceleration but like I said, most race car driver or motorcyclists who crash will be willing to replace their helmet. In fact if you drop your motorcycle or race helmet from waist height, onto hard surfaces, they are more or likely useless.
Snow sport helmet owners can't just shell out $100 every time you hit something.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

So I went and exchanged the Smith Variance for a Giro Combyn. Like the look way better, got this new foam, fuck the slight weight difference.

Lost a bunch of venting, but the Combyn seems adequate. Also gave up BOA but the fit is perfect anyway. Goggles seem to fit the exact same as the Smith, perfect (VZ and Smith;I love my EG2.5s but they have been too tall for all my helmets causing them to push down on my nose).

The Variance is a beautifully made lid, I really liked its liner, the venting is rad and something I would have fully enjoyed, but as this thread developed, it caused me to reconsider the Giros, which were originally pitched to me at the store. In the end I just felt kooky in it and am happy to lose some features for a better look and this new foam for my doam.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

That is true like I said, its just for different uses. Multi-use vs single use. I know a lot of friends who track their bikes, just throw away $600+ Arai's after a spill.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

speedjason said:


> ok, maybe not low or high speed. more like how accidents happen I guess. I think accidents on the road will be more subject to direct impact against a solid object like a car, or a truck. where on snow its more like the ground more sliding.
> I wouldn't doubt the impact in some cases are similar in terms of deceleration but like I said, most race car driver or motorcyclists who crash will be willing to replace their helmet. In fact if you drop your motorcycle or race helmet from waist height, onto hard surfaces, they are more or likely useless.
> Snow sport helmet owners can't just shell out $100 every time you hit something.


I think I get your point. The 210$ bodyprotector I wear for eventing is supposed to be replaced after a hit... I try to hit different spots each time


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

snowklinger said:


> So I went and exchanged the Smith Variance for a Giro Combyn. Like the look way better, got this new foam, fuck the slight weight difference.
> 
> Lost a bunch of venting, but the Combyn seems adequate. Also gave up BOA but the fit is perfect anyway. Goggles seem to fit the exact same as the Smith, perfect (VZ and Smith;I love my EG2.5s but they have been too tall for all my helmets causing them to push down on my nose).
> 
> The Variance is a beautifully made lid, I really liked its liner, the venting is rad and something I would have fully enjoyed, but as this thread developed, it caused me to reconsider the Giros, which were originally pitched to me at the store. In the end I just felt kooky in it and am happy to lose some features for a better look and this new foam for my doam.


You will find the Combyne vents work really well. It's the only helmet my head has ever gotten cold in. Hence I run the phunkshun thing now


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

cav0011 said:


> You will find the Combyne vents work really well. It's the only helmet my head has ever gotten cold in. Hence I run the phunkshun thing now


great news! thankee! 

my bern had a cover for the inside to keep snow off your head...looks like icewater drips are just gonna happen with this thing? I don't mind actually though....looks like these are more off to the side...


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

Yeah if you are getting dripped on it may come through. 
On pow days if you fall badly you might have to clear them out at lunch.

Honestly though it never effected me in the slightest


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

OU812 said:


> Not saying I don't believe you but those phone GPS apps aren't totally accurate. At 50mph on a board you're hauling some serious ass!


speed is relative. I also have ridden with GPS and, of course, don't know how accurate it was, but per the display, it was just over 70 once... and routinely is in the 40-50 zone. I have crashed at 55 mph once. 

I would agree that snowboarding is a fast sport.

Edit: mine was not a phone app, but a Garmin Etrex Vista HCX. I have a newer Garmin Etrex 30 that is super accurate when compared with my car, but have not snowboarded with it.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

OU812 said:


> Could you please elaborate on this Nivek, why you think EPS is BS and the Bern hard hats are better?


STORY TIME!!!! So the first time I broke a snow helmet was early season park first year Breck hosted Dew Tour. Little lazy back one on a hitching post feature. Over rotated, tried to save it, bit heels, slammed head. I wasn't moving that fast, but it was icy so the impact was a bit abrupt. Cracked the EPS and hardshell of my helmet and ended up with a moderate concussion. Spring, same year popped of a little side roller landing a little front foot heavy in a particularly slushy spot, folded the nose over, rotated back, slammed head, NO HELMET, fine. The snow was slushy. The impacts were relatively the same yet the one completely unprotected I walked away smiling. I don't blame ESP for causing the concussion and there's a good chance it made things a hell of a lot less painful. But I do fault EPS in not being capable of minimizing the chance of concussions. A hard plastic shell lined with hard crumbly foam is only capable of preventing skull trauma and does little to nothing for brain trauma. Enter Giro with the dual density VN liners. The memory foam like material is able to soak up the initial high shock impact as well as EPS and preventing skull trauma, but it also compresses giving the head time and distance to decelerate. It might only be 5-10mm of compression, but that small effort is what helps prevent cuncussions. The Bern Brock foam doesn't pass the US ASTM. But it does offer somewhat similar effects as the new Giro's and the US ASTM is antiquated and pointless. It drops weights of various shapes from a fixed distance directly to the top of the helmet. I don't know when the last time you landed directly on the very top of your head was, but skull trauma would seem to take a back seat to you snapping your neck or crushing your spine in that case. This, more than anything else, is the reason helmet technology is making real advancements for the first time in 25 years. The manufacturers are finally finding ways to pass the antiquated test and still provide the protection that is needed in the real world. If we could lobby to have the test redesigned and the standards re-evaluated, thing would move along much quicker.


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

Nivek, so you'd recommend buying a Bern hard hat instead? I have a Bern Watts EPS that I've used for 1 season. "


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*in this situation bs stands for backside and bull shit*

fwiw, i did this to my hard hat last year doing the same sort of careless bs 1 to heel edge to dome on hardpack.


----------



## Vortxe (Oct 4, 2014)

Was far too lazy to read everyones posts, sorry horrible internet would have taken 4 hours. In regards to how I ride with my helmet, I will do rides with my beanie and without. It just depends, if I feel like it is too hot or adding too much pressure I will take it off, if not then I will keep it on. You can always just purchase a skull liner, with is a base layer for your head so it is thin enough that the helmet wont affect it. But most helmets also come with enough layering that your head will stay warm enough without the beanie.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

davidapro said:


> you know what else keeps you warmer without using a beanie. a snowboard endorsed by ^this^ scrub. As you can see in his earlier posts he loves the company and has nothing but good words for it killn the game | KTG killa deck 2015 | Online Store Powered by Storenvy


DUDE, FUCK OFF.



OU812 said:


> Nivek, so you'd recommend buying a Bern hard hat instead? I have a Bern Watts EPS that I've used for 1 season. "


I can't really say in good respects that a Bern Hard Hat is "safer" but I have personally had better luck with them than EPS.


----------



## frankz (Oct 15, 2014)

lab49232 said:


> Nobody wears a helmet with a beanie. Well not nobody, but anybody who understands how they work don't. Helmets are specifically designed to not wear a beanie with. Covered venting, etc. are all designed to avoid beanie with helmet wear. In fact most good snowboard helmets are warmer than beanies.


I respectfully disagree. I typically ride with a thin beanie or similar with a helmet not only to keep warm but to (hopefully) pull some sweat off of my fat head since I sweat a lot.


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

Bern makes a beanie to wear right under their helmet, so beanie and helmet being dangerous is BS. What is dangerous is kids wearing their helmets too loose, not fit properly when they have a beanie underneath, that I will agree with but then again thats not the fault of having a beanie underneath. Just them being a dumbass. The same can happen wearing the liner.

Bern Bern Team Beanie - Accessories Unlimited
Description: The same beanie our pro riders rock with their helmets. This is the perfect beanie to wear underneath your lid, or just around town.


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

I've been watching a lot of snowboard videos lately, for obvious reasons, and noticed not many of the top riders wear helmets. Sure in competition like half pipe and slope style they do, but when filming in the backcountry guys like Blauvelt, Rice, Muller etc don't. I guess if you're doing Mach 3 down a mountain I don't think a thin piece of plastic and some hard foam would really save your dome. Who knows.


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

I'm a little late on this, but hey this is the Accessories forum and I've read all the previous posts, so:

I wear cheap ass Scott goggles, over cheap ass Holt helmet with thin removable mesh lining, over balaclava. Unfortunately the vents can't be closed so on very cold and windy days I've had to pull upp my hoodie (not the jacket's hoodie) and wear the helmet above it. Like I said it was cheap but it was the helmet that fit best, and on at least two occasion it has possibly saved my head from splitting wide open. Got away with concussions.

Have been looking into other helmets and got interested in Sweet Protection, but they seem to be shaped after some kind of alien head...

And on a side note I thought my head was the biggest but obviously there are at least three people here with a bigger head than mine. :hairy:


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

OU812 said:


> I've been watching a lot of snowboard videos lately, for obvious reasons, and noticed not many of the top riders wear helmets. Sure in competition like half pipe and slope style they do, but when filming in the backcountry guys like Blauvelt, Rice, Muller etc don't. I guess if you're doing Mach 3 down a mountain I don't think a thin piece of plastic and some hard foam would really save your dome. Who knows.


Xavier de la Rue & Jeremy Jones were them in the backcountry...


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

Smith makes quality helmets, and the Holt is no exception. If you found one that fits properly and was inexpensive, you did it right.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Anticrobotic said:


> I'm a little late on this, but hey this is the Accessories forum and I've read all the previous posts, so:
> 
> I wear cheap ass Scott goggles, over cheap ass Holt helmet with thin removable mesh lining, over balaclava. Unfortunately the vents can't be closed so on very cold and windy days I've had to pull upp my hoodie (not the jacket's hoodie) and wear the helmet above it. Like I said it was cheap but it was the helmet that fit best, and on at least two occasion it has possibly saved my head from splitting wide open. Got away with concussions.
> 
> ...


If you've had 2 concussions in that helmet you need to replace it. With another Holt if you want, but you need a fresshy.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Nivek said:


> If you've had 2 concussions in that helmet you need to replace it. With another Holt if you want, but you need a fresshy.


^this^ Seriously, they're designed to be, _one and done! _ 




Anticrobotic said:


> ...Have been looking into other helmets and got interested in Sweet Protection, but they seem to be shaped after some kind of alien head...
> 
> And on a side note I thought my head was the biggest but obviously there are at least three people here with a bigger head than mine. :hairy:


I'm likely one of them. I have to try on helmets! I must have an oddly misshaped noggin, cuz I have to go thru a *buttload* of brands & styles to find something that isn't putting weird, uncomfortable pressure points on my head & scalp!

It took me several weeks of trying on bike helmets before I found one of Bell's helmets that was comfortable on me. Not looking forward to my next MTB, snowboarding, whatever, helmet shopping trip!


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

Nivek said:


> If you've had 2 concussions in that helmet you need to replace it. With another Holt if you want, but you need a fresshy.





chomps1211 said:


> ^this^ Seriously, they're designed to be, _one and done! _


I know, I know... Like I said, I'm looking for a new one.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Just a little helmet update......on Wed I was hauling ass on my first run heading toward the trees even I got thrown weird from some little wind bumps that had blown in into the groomed run. Because the light was super flat I failed to see them until the last second and my attempt to wheelie the section failed miserably. I had a couple violent tools and ended I'll lying face down in the snow. Luckily I want hurt and ended up riding all day no problem. However no-one noticed this.








Neither did I until my wife went to examine my helmet after the concussion symptoms started 24 hours later. Never hit my head before so this has been a new injury experience. I'm going to try and avoid this from now on. To those that advocated a helmet I'm grateful. Who knows what my head would have looked like. I have no idea what made that hole.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Very happy to hear that you are ok. Whatever made that hole would have done some kinda serious damage to your head.

If you feel like you have some concussion symptoms, get checked out. Not that there is much to do for a concussion other than lay low, but you should take it easy and find out for sure.


----------



## Psicko (Dec 26, 2015)

Glad you had your helmet on. Make sure you get another one and toss that one away. It would surprise you how many people don't realize that helmets are meant to protect you in one good accident and are not meant to be used after that.


----------



## Slixter (Dec 19, 2015)

Psicko said:


> Glad you had your helmet on. Make sure you get another one and toss that one away. It would surprise you how many people don't realize that helmets are meant to protect you in one good accident and are not meant to be used after that.


That's not entirely correct. There are helmets on the market which are designed to take multiple impacts. It all depends on what technical standards (ASTM, ULC, etc.) the helmet is designed to. Pro-Tec for example, makes some helmets which meet these standards. As for his situation, a hole IMO is definitely a replacement scenario.


----------



## Psicko (Dec 26, 2015)

Slixter said:


> That's not entirely correct. There are helmets on the market which are designed to take multiple impacts. It all depends on what technical standards (ASTM, ULC, etc.) the helmet is designed to. Pro-Tec for example, makes some helmets which meet these standards. As for his situation, a hole IMO is definitely a replacement scenario.


That's why I said good accident. I'm also bringing my experience from motorcycle road racing where the asphalt is less forgiving. sure if you bump your head on the snow, it should be good. Getting a hole in it or hitting a tree going at a fast speed, it probably wont survive. Personally my head is worth the cost of a new helmet. I cringe when I see a motorcyclist riding with a bashed up helmet. I also cringe when I see them with no helmets. I work in a hospital, so I get to see the results of those accidents.


----------

